# Uber Whatsit #117



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2012)

You people are gonna hate me for this one!







Seriously... you're gonna hunt me down and kill me.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 19, 2012)

is it burnt?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2012)

Some kind of transparent wire?


----------



## CKCPhotography (Aug 19, 2012)

Vomit


----------



## Infinite_Day (Aug 19, 2012)

Abstract modern art? I have no clue really.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 19, 2012)

Grime on a lens grip or camera?


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lens fungus? A knife? A razor? Something on a gun?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 19, 2012)

A fired bullet?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 19, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## CKCPhotography (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, maybe not vomit.  lol
It looks like a lens that's been put through a grinder.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 19, 2012)

Can


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 19, 2012)

A water bottle?


----------



## EDL (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like some kind of toothed gear.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2012)

Today's hint:  This is photo gear.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 20, 2012)

Autofocus screw?


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 20, 2012)

view finder?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 20, 2012)

The clear plastic on the front of a flash?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 20, 2012)

Extension tube.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 21, 2012)

Spent flash bulb


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 21, 2012)

reflector??


----------



## Infinite_Day (Aug 21, 2012)

Silver relflector?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 21, 2012)

Tripod screw?


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Will it blend? I mean... DID it blend?

Lens glass?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 21, 2012)

Some kind of screw?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 21, 2012)

The threaded end of an old-style (remote) shutter release cable?


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Broken lens or a broken camera body

Or maybe it fell down

Or maybe it is working, just in poor shape


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 21, 2012)

Light bulb base


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)

snowbear said:


> The threaded end of an old-style (remote) shutter release cable?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 22, 2012)

Woohoo - I'm 2 out of 117.


----------



## cguron (Aug 22, 2012)

Is this item related to the open 35mm film cassette, partially damaged and dust particles are sitting everywhere?


----------



## cguron (Aug 22, 2012)

Sparky added the dirt to the cable release screw threads on purpose?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 22, 2012)

cguron said:
			
		

> Sparky added the dirt to the cable release screw threads on purpose?



Nope. I never noticed it until I started processing.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 22, 2012)

It IS amazing how something that looks so nice and clean can look so dirty and corroded when you magnify the daylights out of it!
What I've discovered is that it's virtually impossible for me to get a macro shot of ANYthing indoors without cat hair showing up in the photo!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> It IS amazing how something that looks so nice and clean can look so dirty and corroded when you magnify the daylights out of it!


Just like most cities - they look nice when you see the panoramic views, but get into them and it's a different story.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)




----------

